# Deep Blue iwagumi betta tank



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like an amazing start! Love clean, sharp look.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

I actually love how the rock juts out of the tank. awesome


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice photography and tank. And fish!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wicket_lfe said:


> I actually love how the rock juts out of the tank. awesome


yea i had a lot of smaller rocks, but they just didnt work as good as the giant one, gives it anther dimension. Thanks! 



Geniusdudekiran said:


> Nice photography and tank. And fish!


Thank, thank, and thanks! haha


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Unique tank - love it. Where did you get FIN and how much was he? (I'm assuming he's a half-moon betta?)


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

That is one gorgeous beta! I also love the look of the oversized rock erupting out of the tank. How is it anchored? Did you find it just like that, or break a longer rock in half?

My only suggestion would be perhaps shifting the rocks slightly to the left. But, really, it's awesome! :smile:


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

STS_1OO said:


> Unique tank - love it. Where did you get FIN and how much was he? (I'm assuming he's a half-moon betta?)



thanks apriciate the kind words. Yea hes a half moon, i got him at a LFS called aqua life for 12.50$. great store.



bluestems said:


> That is one gorgeous beta! I also love the look of the oversized rock erupting out of the tank. How is it anchored? Did you find it just like that, or break a longer rock in half?
> 
> My only suggestion would be perhaps shifting the rocks slightly to the left. But, really, it's awesome! :smile:


thanks!

The rock i found just as it was, A large beach near were i live has a piles of broken up rock that has been eroded in cool ways. lots of very nice rock in every shape and size u can imagine. all of it has a greenish hue to it, or purple one or the other. its quite interesting really i think it might amethyst mixed with slate or something along thos lines. 

but as for the placement i was debating moving it slightly over but when i did it didn't look quite right. but now that its all planted i might try and move it over and see what it looks like haha. thanks for the suggestion tho always good to have a second opinion


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I really like your layout - great work! the bright green background and the bright sand with the dominate middle rock(s) all tie together well not to mention the vivid colors from your betta - great job


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

I bought one of these tanks with the intention of de-rimming it. They are of much better quality than the Marineland 2.5g. The black silicone gives it a unique look. I like your "overgrown" rock theme, will try something similar with mine. Good job!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like your tank, and you betta.
however, i dont see a heater or filter...


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful, a planted HOB behind the central rock would look great. Maybe add a small steel sword to match the grassy planting.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

andrewss said:


> I really like your layout - great work! the bright green background and the bright sand with the dominate middle rock(s) all tie together well not to mention the vivid colors from your betta - great job


thanks!



Borikuan said:


> I bought one of these tanks with the intention of de-rimming it. They are of much better quality than the Marineland 2.5g. The black silicone gives it a unique look. I like your "overgrown" rock theme, will try something similar with mine. Good job!


yea thats the exact reason i got this tank. the black silicone really sets it off. when i first bought it i was intending to de-rim it but i didn't want to chance cracking it haha.



@[email protected] said:


> i like your tank, and you betta.
> however, i dont see a heater or filter...


thanks marko

yea i never run a heater or filter when ever i have a betta. my other betta ive had for almost 4 years with out ether and hes happy as ever. my tanks in my house stay at about 74 degrees maybe a little warmer so theirs no need for a heater anyways.



ony said:


> Beautiful, a planted HOB behind the central rock would look great. Maybe add a small steel sword to match the grassy planting.


thanks, yea little steel sword would be an interesting addition haha.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks good man!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

what do you use to keep the water from getting stagnant? I have a 2gal cookie jar that just looks like a murky roadside puddle :/


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

h4n said:


> Looks good man!
> 
> -Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


thanks Han!



zankotsu said:


> what do you use to keep the water from getting stagnant? I have a 2gal cookie jar that just looks like a murky roadside puddle :/


never had that problem before! maybe cause of the water changes and plant mass?


----------



## nightshadebel (May 3, 2012)

i love how this tank looks


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks great! I really wouldn't mind setting something like this up when i move. Do you just use a desk light or something that hangs above?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

nightshadebel said:


> i love how this tank looks


thanks!



manzpants92 said:


> Looks great! I really wouldn't mind setting something like this up when i move. Do you just use a desk light or something that hangs above?


Yea exactly, i got some cheap desk lights at walmart that have florescent bulbs do the job quite well!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Today i moved the rock over a little bit as suggested by some people, i think it def helped the look of the tank a bit. hoping once the hydro take root it will take off as it has in my 10g! could look really nice in this tank.


_DSC6062 by marioman72, on Flickr

Fin came out of his hiding spot to pose for a late night picture 
its quite funny how bettas always jam themselves into a spot and just sleep or rest or what ever bettas do when they just chill for a long while haha. and they always go back to that same spot like its a bed! both of my bettas do it


_DSC6065 by marioman72, on Flickr

and heres a back veiw to show the lights i have


_DSC6067 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful little tank.

Though, it looks more like Deep Blue Professional's 2gal unit rather than the 3gal. What are the tank's dimensions?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

30x15x15 cm, it said 3gal on the box it came with but could be wrong?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That's just under two gallons.

It's possible that the 3 refers to the three compartments the tank can accomodate.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

ohh maybeeee, that would make sense

time to change the thread name to 2g haha


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

great tank! i love it! its simple and striking, and that betta is a beauty!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Borikuan said:


> I bought one of these tanks with the intention of de-rimming it. They are of much better quality than the Marineland 2.5g. The black silicone gives it a unique look. I like your "overgrown" rock theme, will try something similar with mine. Good job!


You know, I really think the rimmed tanks wouldn't be so bad if the rims weren't so thick. If they only came down equal width of the silicone seams then it would create a much better impression on the tank. Giving it a "bold" effect, so to speak.

On topic:

This tank rocks. So simple yet executed very well.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have the same tank and love it for a nano tank


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

orchidman said:


> great tank! i love it! its simple and striking, and that betta is a beauty!


yea i realy love the look of this betta!



freph said:


> You know, I really think the rimmed tanks wouldn't be so bad if the rims weren't so thick. If they only came down equal width of the silicone seams then it would create a much better impression on the tank. Giving it a "bold" effect, so to speak.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> This tank rocks. So simple yet executed very well.


thats what im saying! the rims are so unnecessarily wide they would look so much better if they were just that little bit smaller. but thanks!



wicca27 said:


> i have the same tank and love it for a nano tank


its such a great size for a desk tank takes up no room but still great dimensions


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have a few shrimp in mine but not nearly as scaped as yours it looks awsome (yours)


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

wicca27 said:


> i have a few shrimp in mine but not nearly as scaped as yours it looks awsome (yours)


thats pretty sweet, i have a bunch of shrimp in my 10g, ive thought about adding some to this tank but theirs no filter so idk how well they would do.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, if you turned it into a walstad tank, i think you could get away with shrimp. Youd need to up your plant mass though! IMO smaller tanks look so much better filled with plants! Have you tried shrimpies with your betta?


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

That's a sweet looking betta. Love the fin w/ the red streaks. Normally I'm not a big fan of elephant ear fins, but this one is quite an exception!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Very cool, like the rock and plant out of the water. 
What is the plant that's out of the water?


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Well, if you turned it into a walstad tank, i think you could get away with shrimp. Youd need to up your plant mass though! IMO smaller tanks look so much better filled with plants! Have you tried shrimpies with your betta?


never tired shrimps with this betta id have to try it out once the plant mass builds up more. we will see in a month or so what happens with this little tank.



Option said:


> That's a sweet looking betta. Love the fin w/ the red streaks. Normally I'm not a big fan of elephant ear fins, but this one is quite an exception!


yea def couldnt pass this betta up, he has quite the unique coloration 



Acro said:


> Very cool, like the rock and plant out of the water.
> What is the plant that's out of the water?


thanks

the plant would be ophiopogon japonicus, or common name, mondo grass witch is semi aquatic can do all right fully or partially submerged


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

marioman72 said:


> _
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexfranqui/8265455067/
> _DSC6067 by marioman72, on Flickr


 
still loving this tank :smile: such a beautiful stone layout.


----------



## acejohn (Sep 4, 2010)

This looks great!


----------



## Joanstone (Nov 27, 2010)

Love it, nice job!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks everyone!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Addded some more hydro sib. today after thinning out my mountain of plant in my 10g and did a 30% watter change 


_DSC6098 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6099 by marioman72, on Flickr

i was thinking about maybe adding a couple more small stones to the scape any opinions? not sure if i it will clutter it up to much being such a small tank.


----------



## Tidal wave (Nov 9, 2012)

I love this tank! I'm torn between this tank and regular 2.5 gal. 

I have Deep Blue's 3 gallon long for my betta.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Just for future reference, the maximum water capacity for this tank with filters and all that jazz is 2.5 gallons, but it is a 2.3 gallon tank. 

 I love the way it looks though!


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tidal wave said:


> I love this tank! I'm torn between this tank and regular 2.5 gal.
> 
> I have Deep Blue's 3 gallon long for my betta.


thanks, i had never heard of deep blue until they started getting them at my lfs very cool tanks.



MABJ said:


> Just for future reference, the maximum water capacity for this tank with filters and all that jazz is 2.5 gallons, but it is a 2.3 gallon tank.
> 
> I love the way it looks though!
> 
> ...



thats good to know! and thanks


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

I had a huge problem arise a couple days ago. i put a pump into the tank to get some circulation. and it seems that i didn't wash the sand enough and it kicked up a huge amount of dust over night. to the point were i couldn't see more then an inch into the tank. so i did a huge amount of water changes and rescaped the whole tank to be viewed from all sides. the tank sit at the end of the desk so it is seem from all over the room. i wish there wast ad much sand in the tank but nothing i can do now. im not going to try to rescape it for a third time. i dont think the plants with like that too much haha. but heres how its sitting now.


_DSC6285 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6284 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6283 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6282 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6281 by marioman72, on Flickr


_DSC6280 by marioman72, on Flickr


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks nice! Maybe just straighten the substrate a little bit.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

my betta love being with my shrimp... they LOVE sushi!


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

orchidman said:


> looks nice! Maybe just straighten the substrate a little bit.


yea that was from planting with the tweezers i just got lazy ill probly do that soon.



laqu said:


> my betta love being with my shrimp... they LOVE sushi!


always a good snack haha


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

sooo yea betta died due to the storm with the rest of my fish in the house :/ awsome

but on a good note re did the scape a couple days ago with new rocks i acquired!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry about the Betta loss, hopefully you can get some more in the future.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

That sucks. He was a beautiful fish. Can't wait to see more pics of the new scape!


----------

